# Incarognita a manetta



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

Mi ha chiamato il gine dicendomi che venerdi non mi farà lui la visita perchè ha avuto un imprevisto e quindi mi tocca farla con Nosferata.
-No dai! Nosferata no! Spostiamola, quando ci sei?-
-Non è una contrattazione commerciale Tebe.-
-Ma losssssssssoooooooooooooo ma Nosferata è allarmista, mi tocca la guest star come se fosse una pagnotta da impastare e ravana nel mio utero in maniera maldestra. L'unica volta che mi ha fatto la colposcopia ho perso sangue due settimane!-
-Esagerata...-
-Ma che esagerata! E' lo scaricatore di porto delle povere patate impaurite...-
-Sempre più esagerata..-
-Ti ricordi l'ultima visita che mi ha fatto?-
-Da li sono passate sotto i ponti due conizzazioni...e abbiamo appianato la crisi in maniera ottimale.-
-Col cazzo. E' una stronza. E se osa dire una qualsiasi cosa le tiro una testata. Sei avvisato.-
-Non ti dirà niente, l'ho già catechizzata. Farai la visita. Il pap test e poi ritorni sotto le mie grinfie...-
-Non starà zitta lo sai.-
-Scommettiamo che non ti dice niente? Conosco con chi lavoro.-
-50 euro che tirerà fuori una delle sue stronzate.-
-Va bene 50 euro. Sono certo che si limiterà al saluto.-




Non ci credo minimamente.
Sta stronzona, nel periodo di maggior delirio in cui tentavo ancora di capire come muovermi dentro un fottuto oncologico, in cui mi chiedevo come cazzo era potuto succedere che io avessi cellule cancerose abbastanza avanti nel mio uterino santo quando avevo fatto dai 25 anni il mio cazzo di pap test ogni due anni...cioè...possibile che nessuno si fosse mai e dico mai accorto di un cazzo di niente? 
Insomma, sta qui...con il suo cazzo di camice bianco....con la sua faccia incarognita...con il segno del cuscino dietro i capelli ancora alle 2 del pomeriggio e quattro dita di ricrescita sui capelli...sta qui dopo una visita ginecologica (l'ennesima!!!!!) mi guarda e dice. Testuale lo giuro.
-E signora...mi spiace. Le notizie non sono rassicuranti. Ora vediamo i suoi impegni ma l'utero va tolto. prima possibile. E' inutile a questo punto tenerlo. Vuole figli?-
-No ma...-
-E allora basta. Decisione presa. Non giriamoci intorno, tanto si sa bene come vanno a finire ste cose. Se non vuole morire di cancro all'utero bisogna togliere tutto. Ora le faccio l'esonero tiket per i malati oncologici e le faccio sapere quando potremmo fare l'intervento di isterectomia totale.-
Ricordo di essere rimasta un pochino interdetta.( E meno male che non c'era Mattia. Sarebbe morto.)
Fino ad allora le notizie non erano rassicuranti ma comunque erano tutti abbastanza orientati a fare prima una conizzazione e poi dopo vedere...
No. lei no.
Ranchiamo tutto, mutismo e rassegnazione.
Inutile scrivere come andò a finire.
Fu una discussione poco edificante per entrambe risolta poi con il passaggio da lei al mio attuale gine, suo collega che comunque era stato poi subito la mia scelta.

E questa qui, l'ultima conizzazione che ho fatto, era li che mi guardava e scuoteva la testa come dire.._Che donna idiota che sei a volere a tutti costi il tuo cazzo di utero rinsecchito._

Cioè...io venerdi devo fare la visita e il pap test con lei?
:incazzato:

Si. Non ho avuto margine di trattativa. La visita è venerdi. Punto. Non si può spostare nemmeno di un ora.

Io lo so già. Lo so già.
Che mi dirà cose terribili. Che la farà tragica a prescindere. Che mi distruggerà la patata. Che....



:incazzato:

ho già capito che prima di andare alla visita, per evitare di stritolarle la testa tra le mie gambette androgine mentre lei è li con la faccina a controllarmi la guest star e farla cadere in terra rantolante...Mi farò una canna.
E si.

Comunque.
La notizia positiva di oggi è che Manager non mi ha cercata. E io nemmeno.
Ottimo.


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

ma questa 'sta fuori...che modi!


----------



## aristocat (18 Luglio 2012)

Quella è della razza peggiore. A mia madre capitò di peggio: addirittura un primario di gine (uomo), che le consigliò amorevolmente di lasciare l'utero "al gatto".

C'è tutto un segmento di ginecologi "pessimisti" mad e spicci che vanno evitati accuratamente. O, se non possono essere evitati, non vanno ascoltati.

Poi, per la mia esperienza ti posso dire che con le donne non mi sono mai  trovata bene... è brutto generalizzare ma ti parlo di com'è andata con  me. Meglio i ginecologi uomini che mi hanno visitata finora.


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Che gentaccia. Le donne e le loro Lei vanno trattate con i FIORI!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Un sincero in bocca al lop..Tebe davvero!!!
E mi fa'piacere leggere che man non si senta piu'...anch'io sto chiudendo con la mia''amica''principale..loro..non sono niente..ricordalo mia cara.


----------



## Disaule (19 Luglio 2012)

La canna mi pare un'ottima idea...
e poi mettiti a piangere sul fatto che hai bisogno del tuo utero e che vuoi assolutamente due gemelli altrimenti il tuo uomo, più giovane di te, ti molla per figliare altrove...
anche un cuore di pietra di fronte a tanta disperazione recede... E rimanda decisioni e considerazioni al ritorno del collega di cui sei paziente...


----------

